# Klopp Shaper Update



## Scattered Parts (May 12, 2021)

Thought I would update my experie ces with the Klopp shaper I picked up at auction. Went to Yorkton,  loaded up the shaper and brought it back to Regina. It is is in pretty good condition considering its age. Spent two days cleaning the filth and corruption from several decades off the shaper. A little surface rust was found but everything moves as it should. I opened up the access port to pull the old hydraulic oil out. The placard says 65 imperial pi t's is capacity. Well the previous user thought pints and litres were the same. Pulled out 70 litres of the nastiest hydraulic fluid I have ever seen. It is pitch black. There was also a layer of hard black debris stuck to every surface of the sump. That was entertaining to remove. Finally had to hit it with some diesel and high pressure air to dislodge it. I will be hooking up the rotary phase converter tomorrow if all goes well. So realistically I should have it runni g by the middle of next week. I habe attached a few pictures of the move and après cleaning. There was a box included with a bunch of preground tools and  another  capper as well as several different tool holders.


----------



## Hruul (May 12, 2021)

Looks great! Hope it runs well for you.  Take a video and post please.


----------



## kevin.decelles (May 12, 2021)

What do u estimate the weight to be? Looks like a great project, good deal!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Scattered Parts (May 13, 2021)

It is right around 5000lb with the vise and all the tooling that came with it. No problem to bring it down on the trailer. Had to get my neighbour to give me a hand with his forklift to get it off the dump trailer.  I was just going o slide it off but it was so heavy it was dragging my tractor across the shop floor as I was trying to use a chain come along to pull it onto he ramps from the trailer. Discretion and recently cancelling life insurance caused a rethink and a phone call to he neighbour.  Ten minutes work and it was in the shop.

Today I got most of the wiring done for the rotary phase converter but my Marettes were not big enough to handle the 8 gauge wiring and the 4 wires for each leg of the motor. I have never wired a 15hp motor before. There are 12 wires in there! I was a little surprized but I should have it running tomorrow.


----------



## Dabbler (May 14, 2021)

Scattered Parts said:


> Marettes were not big enough to handle the 8 gauge wiring



You might buy wire nuts instead.  they are designed for the high loads that 15 HP needs.


----------



## Scattered Parts (May 14, 2021)

Marette is a brand name for a manufacturer of wire nuts. We use the names interchangeably, kind of like Kleenex.


----------



## Dabbler (May 14, 2021)

I'm old school.  I didn't realize Marett type connectors are now called wire nuts, and what used to be called wire nuts are now called split bolts.  *my bad.  *

Just to be completely clear - This is what I mean for high amperage connections.  I would use nothing else.  I've done over 100 electrical installations, many of them high amperage. so take it for what it's worth.


----------



## Scattered Parts (May 14, 2021)

Got it. I was wondering what those were called now. That is what I am going to use for the connections. Thanks for the clarification. 

I thought I was old school too!


----------



## Tomc938 (May 14, 2021)

15 hp and that kind of rigidity...what would your maximum depth of cut be?  12"? ;o)


----------



## Dabbler (May 14, 2021)

You will need a roll of self vulcanizing rubber tape to insulate the connections once made.  Vinyl electrical tape isn't good enough.


----------



## Scattered Parts (May 14, 2021)

Dabbler said:


> You will need a roll of self vulcanizing rubber tape to insulate the connections once made.  Vinyl electrical tape isn't good enough.


That is what I picked up. It was recommended to cover it with a good quality electrical tape also.


----------



## Scattered Parts (May 14, 2021)

Tomc938 said:


> 15 hp and that kind of rigidity...what would your maximum depth of cut be?  12"? ;o)


The phase converter needs to be sized at 2x the HP of the electrical motor when it is considered a hard to start motor. Since this is driving a 7.5 HP hydraulic motor, it is definitely a hard starter.


----------

